# Lost: "LA X" OAD 2/2/2010



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok....


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Love the show, but I'm right there with ya Phrelin!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure what I saw either...

At least now we know who/what is behind "Smokey".


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

For producers promising to answer existing questions, they sure did pose a lot of new ones last night.

At first I thought Jack was just dreaming when he was on the flight and it made it through the turbulence without crashing, but now I'm really wondering what this dual reality is of them being both on the island and back in LA at seemingly the same point in time. Did the bomb create some sort of alternate reality? 

I wonder what the flight attendant meant at the temple when she told the temple leader "they were on the first flight with me." Are we to infer the first flight 815 still did indeed crash, but that a second flight 815 was created as a result of the bomb, and that flight landed safely at LAX?

I guess one answer we did get was about the fate of Juliet. I had a feeling Sayid was not really dead the way Miles was looking at him in the temple. It was as if Miles wanted to say "hey, I know when somebody is dead, and he's not."

Lots of material to go through and answers to give in the next 14 hours.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

I _think _the hippy translator guy at the temple was sitting next to Sawyer (I think it was Sawyer) on the plane in the alternate reality portions.

He had a blindfold (sleeping type) on. Pretty sure it was him.

Loved the episode!!


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I think we're looking at an alternate timeline. Mile's delivered Juliette's message that "it worked", meaning the bomb reset the timeline and the incident never happened and the plane never crashed. But, because that happened in 1977, many other things changed as well in that alternate timeline/reality. Hurley had good luck, not bad luck, etc. 

But, the "original" people - they couldn't just disappear, they had to continue on their own timeline. But I don't get why that one put them back into present day on the island.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> I _think _the hippy translator guy at the temple was sitting next to Sawyer (I think it was Sawyer) on the plane in the alternate reality portions.
> 
> He had a blindfold (sleeping type) on. Pretty sure it was him.
> 
> Loved the episode!!


I thought that was the annoying guy who got shot by a fire arrow last season? Or are we getting people mixed up...

I don't remember a guy sitting next to Sawyer, but I remember a guy with an sleep mask on sitting between Boone and John on the plane...


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Also, there are a lot of subtle differences to the 'successful' landing of Flight 815 than in the previous one...

Rose calms Jack down instead of him calming Rose down
Hurley has 'good luck' all the time
Desmond is on the plane
Shannon is not on the plane...

Things that stayed the same...
Jack is still a spine surgeon
Jin is still a butthead to his wife
Sun understands English (i think)
Charlie is still drug addict, though I thought it was peculiar that he said "He was supposed to die" when it was Desmond who kept telling him that in season 3
Locke is still paralyzed
Kate is still arrested/a fugitive


Things we don't know about this 'new reality'...

Where are Michael and Walt?
Is Claire still pregnant?
Is Sawyer still a con man? (though one would assume so since his interest was piqued by Hurley saying he was a lottery winner, and Sawyer warning him to be careful)
Where did Desmond run off to on the plane? 
Who was the snoring guy the Desmond had to get away from...

Of course there are a lot more question, but I'm intrigued as ever about this season :0


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting read at EW site with producers and this new 'flash sideways' story telling technique.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/02/02/lost-premiere-damon-carlton/


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> Also, there are a lot of subtle differences to the 'successful' landing of Flight 815 than in the previous one...
> 
> Rose calms Jack down instead of him calming Rose down
> Hurley has 'good luck' all the time
> ...


Desmond vanished from the plane AFTER Jack saved Charlie - coincidence?

The guy w/ the eyemask was another 815 "background" survivor that Sawyer referred to as "Frogert" in past seasons.

Claire is still pregnant, I believe.

What we seem to have are 2 realities - the "reset button" version (815 never crashed, but something is.....different) & the original reality of our characters back together on the Island in the same time period (present day 2007). If you recall the scene of Jack in the plane's restroom - notice him looking at his face, as if , perhaps?. I'm wondering if we will continue to see this alternate reality thru Jack's POV, or if it will shift to other characters.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

jwebb1970 said:


> What we seem to have are 2 realities - the "reset button" version (815 never crashed, but something is.....different) & the original reality of our characters back together on the Island in the same time period (present day 2007). If you recall the scene of Jack in the plane's restroom - notice him looking at his face, as if , perhaps?. I'm wondering if we will continue to see this alternate reality thru Jack's POV, or if it will shift to other characters.


It seemed throughout the reset flight that Jack was having an unsettling case of deja vu. He shouldn't have been that nervous on the flight. I think he was confused by that. And, as you pointed out, he was wondering why he had that wound on his neck.

Maybe he'll find some debris from the H-bomb explosion in his pocket.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Did anyone else notice how much brighter the LAX flashes “like a glow” were compared to the island ones?

compared to the same scenes we have seen over the years in flight


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Flight 815 took off/landed in 2004 .. The folks on the Island are in 2007 ..


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Flight 815 took off/landed in 2004 .. The folks on the Island are in 2007 ..


Yes, but we're talking time-travel.

No reason (physics aside) that Jack's injuries c. 1955 can't show up both in Jack 2007 and reset Jack 2004.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Flight 815 took off/landed in 2004 .. The folks on the Island are in 2007 ..


 I thought they were in 1977?
I think Sun, dead Lock and Ben are in 2007?


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> I thought they were in 1977?
> I think Sun, dead Lock and Ben are in 2007?


I think they flashed to 2007. The proof is in the hatch that was built and that Jacob tells Hurley he is dead.

Also when the Temple guys shoot off the fireworks, Richard sees them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cdc101 said:


> I _think _the hippy translator guy at the temple was sitting next to Sawyer (I think it was Sawyer) on the plane in the alternate reality portions.
> 
> He had a blindfold (sleeping type) on. Pretty sure it was him.
> 
> Loved the episode!!


The guy with the blindfold, sitting between Locke and Boone, on the plane was Frogurt aka Neil. He's the guy who got shot with the flaming arrow last season.

The "hippy translator guy" is not Frogurt.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone agree with me that Sayid is really going to be Jacob in Sayid's body - much like Locke is now really Jacob's nemesis in Locke's body? I think maybe that's why Jacob told Hurley to take Sayid to the temple.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> Shannon is not on the plane...


That we saw...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Anyone agree with me that Sayid is really going to be Jacob in Sayid's body - much like Locke is now really Jacob's nemesis in Locke's body? I think maybe that's why Jacob told Hurley to take Sayid to the temple.


I thought of the whole Jacob being Sayid thing too. I'm with you on this one.


----------



## DF Wavelength (Apr 29, 2009)

Indiana627 said:


> Anyone agree with me that Sayid is really going to be Jacob in Sayid's body - much like Locke is now really Jacob's nemesis in Locke's body? I think maybe that's why Jacob told Hurley to take Sayid to the temple.


That's a good point. You might be right about Jacob & Sayid.

It is looking like dead people don't really come back to life on the island.
Instead, it seems Jacob & his nemesis are able to resurrect themselves through a dead body.

Also makes me wonder if while Christian Shepherd was walking around on the island, was he really Jacob's nemesis?

We also saw Claire sitting with Christian in that creepy shack a while back.....


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> At first I thought Jack was just dreaming when he was on the flight and it made it through the turbulence without crashing, but now I'm really wondering what this dual reality is of them being both on the island and back in LA at seemingly the same point in time. Did the bomb create some sort of alternate reality?
> 
> I wonder what the flight attendant meant at the temple when she told the temple leader "they were on the first flight with me." Are we to infer the first flight 815 still did indeed crash, but that a second flight 815 was created as a result of the bomb, and that flight landed safely at LAX?
> 
> ...


I think the bomb split reality into parallel streams, each of which is valid. As has been said, one is three to four years ahead of the other. In the non-crash reality, the island has submerged.

The second plane was the Adjera(sp) airline flight that took the O6 back to the island.

I joked to my wife that when Juliet said she had something important to tell Sawyer, it was that she had taken a part in another series, so she had to go.



Indiana627 said:


> Anyone agree with me that Sayid is really going to be Jacob in Sayid's body - much like Locke is now really Jacob's nemesis in Locke's body? I think maybe that's why Jacob told Hurley to take Sayid to the temple.


Jacob's nemesis is not in Locke's body. His body was in the box, and it now sprawled on the beach. That is NOT locke's body, it merely resembles it. Who/what-ever is in Sayid's body, really has his body. It isn't an image, it's the real thing. The two are not the same.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Boone said that Shannon was not on the plane because he went to rescue her out of a bad relationship and she decided to stay.

Also, the producers stated that she had other obligations, so they simply changed the back-story.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Anyone agree with me that Sayid is really going to be Jacob in Sayid's body - much like Locke is now really Jacob's nemesis in Locke's body? I think maybe that's why Jacob told Hurley to take Sayid to the temple.


This is exactly my thought .. but we will have to see I guess.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I love the show, maybe because it makes you think...

But it would be nice to get a group of people together to watch, it is very confusing yet fun to pick apart at the same time.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> I wonder what the flight attendant meant at the temple when she told the temple leader "they were on the first flight with me."


She meant it was the first of two crashes.



Church AV Guy said:


> The second plane was the Adjera(sp) airline flight that took the O6 back to the island.





Slip Jigs said:


> I think we're looking at an alternate timeline.


Bingo. And the whole season will probably be that way to see the differences that they caused in their lives.



ncxcstud said:


> Shannon is not on the plane...





RunnerFL said:


> That we saw...


She's not.



njblackberry said:


> Boone said that Shannon was not on the plane because he went to rescue her out of a bad relationship and she decided to stay.





Church AV Guy said:


> Jacob's nemesis is not in Locke's body. His body was in the box, and it now sprawled on the beach. That is NOT locke's body, it merely resembles it. Who/what-ever is in Sayid's body, really has his body. It isn't an image, it's the real thing. The two are not the same.


Correct. However, I wouldn't be shocked to learn that Jacob has taken over Sayid's actual body. If he did though, I doubt he would have said "what happened" when he came back to life. That's something the actual Sayid would say.


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> I thought that was the annoying guy who got shot by a fire arrow last season? Or are we getting people mixed up...
> 
> I don't remember a guy sitting next to Sawyer, but I remember a guy with an sleep mask on sitting between Boone and John on the plane...


I think you're right on that one.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Let me repeat myself:


phrelin said:


> Ok....


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

If you like to read other people's theories, there is a great theory over on Dark Ufo's blog site. It is really pretty awesome. No spoilers at all, just a theory on what the 2 timelines might mean and how the show might end. There is a spoiler section on a different page for those who enjoy reading spoilers.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

My favorite moment:

JACOB: Your friend Jin won't be able to see me.
HURLEY: Why not?
JACOB: Because I died an hour ago.
HURLEY: Sorry, dude, that sucks.
JACOB: Thanks.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> If you like to read other people's theories, there is a great theory over on Dark Ufo's blog site. It is really pretty awesome. No spoilers at all, just a theory on what the 2 timelines might mean and how the show might end. There is a spoiler section on a different page for those who enjoy reading spoilers.


Dark UFO is an interesting web site. Thanks for the suggestion though I'm still confused.

And if you really prefer to be more confused then ever you can wade through Lostpedia or you can go to the TimeLoopTheory Forums where one person posted today about "It Worked":


> I'd buy anything that has a healing spring.
> 
> With reagrds to "it worked", from her 'delusional "I'd love a coffee" to her important thing to tell Sawyer, it would appear (as some people on this thread have already said) that Juliet did indeed have a Desmond mind-flash to an alternate/future timeline, where she and Sawyer meet up for a coffee and in her mind that appeared to be exactly what they were trying to do - create a happier life for themselves.
> 
> ...


I vote for the _Carrot Cake Theory_.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Overall, this show is just sooo confusing that watching it makes my head spin.

My thoughts today are the same as I posted on this forum long ago. What happened in Episode 1 Season 1 in the first 15 minutes is the only real thing, a plane broke apart in midair and crashed and nobody survives that! Everything since then is some sort of playout in purgatory. All the really Good and really Evil where claimed on impact and those people that fall between are being judged in this long drawn out game. (You know that saying: The Mind Takes you where you need to be! )


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> (You know that saying: The Mind Takes you where you need to be! )


If you believe that, you've obviously never had stomach problems while on the road... :nono2:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Re: "It worked":

It was very convenient that Miles was around. 

I'm not sure if there are alternate dimensions/timelines or what's exactly happening. For Jack to have those deja vu moments as someone else observed, it can't quite be that simple, of course.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The long haired hippy dope fiend looking guy in the temple is Lennon. Get it? Skinny, long hair, round stainless frame glasses. And this was his first appearance. He is played by John Hawkes who was Sol Star in Deadwood.

Other than that bit of trivia - I'm sooooooo confused. They shouldn't do this to an old man


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok I really am convinced that the island is a place where magic happens, because if you can wrap a chain around the bumper of a VW bus and attach the other end to a steel beam and have anything happen but the bumper being ripped clean off, that is a miracle! :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Ok I really am convinced that the island is a place where magic happens, because if you can wrap a chain around the bumper of a VW bus and attach the other end to a steel beam and have anything happen but the bumper being ripped clean off, that is a miracle! :lol:


Exactly what I said to my wife.:grin:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I was worried, worried I tell you that when they started pulling the beam axially the chain would start slipping and just as the far end of the beam got over the hole the chain would slip off and down the hole the beam would go and goodbye Juliet and Sawyer would not get a goodbye kiss and would turn around and slay Jack. That's what I was worried about. :lol:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

olguy said:


> ... Sawyer would not get a goodbye kiss and would turn around and slay Jack. That's what I was worried about. :lol:


James the Jack Slayer! :lol:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Exactly what I said to my wife.:grin:


Exactly what my wife said to me.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

If you are so confused that your nose starts to bleed, make note of it. That way you can tell if it is a recurring event and requires a constant visit to a doctor.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Charge up the Mr. Fusion, top off the tank, we need to go back to 1955 to get George to kiss whats-her-name to put things right.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

ncxcstud said:


> ...Where are Michael and Walt?
> 
> ...


Walt was a little kid at the beginning of the season - the actor who played him is probably too big to have reprised this role.


----------

